# Suche LG Forte manager



## Chron-O-John (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Ich suche für meinen Monitor den Forte Manager, auf der LG-Homepage (LG Normal LCD Monitor forteManager Download - LG Global Site) kann ich ihn leider nicht runterladen, da hier ein Fehler vorliegt (0-Byte-Datei)

Es geht um den Forte-Manager 2.xx, wenn den also jemand hat, wärs super wenn er diesen wo hochladen könnte.
Danke!

Edit Jahre später:
Falls irgendwer auf den Post hier stößt, ich habe mittlerweile das File gefunden. Fehler auf der LG-Homepage besteht immer noch.

Habs mal hochgeladen auf div. Hostern.
https://mega.co.nz/#!aYJCHLjA!DjNauTp9o_CVJSKBiakCUD_Bm7s0Av3_6_k4hsD41dk
http://megaupper.com/files/0KVUJKFX/forteManager_V2.80.zip
http://uploadmirrors.com/download/RNKVMDZF/forteManager_V2.80.zip


----------

